# How to arrange cage/Make it look nice?!



## Ashley B (Oct 22, 2012)

This is my bunnies cage! He is a male Rex and is full grown. I want to give him some space to move around and hope. But I also want to make it look nice! I was wondering if anyone could give me ideas? Here is his cage now! Also what else should I add to his cage? Any ideas will help!


----------



## mdith4him (Oct 22, 2012)

Not sure what your set up is like in the rest of that room, but if you put the cage on the floor, you could perhaps add an x-pen to create more space for him.

In terms of making it looks nice...well, I tried that with our NIC cages and it starts out looking great, but after a few days, they've rearranged and "messed up" everything! I don't think bunny cages will ever be much of a pretty thing to look at. At least I haven't figured out how!


----------



## Ashley B (Oct 22, 2012)

I have an x-pen but it does not connect to the cage and i don't know how to connect it? If i put the cage in the x-pen my bunny jumps on the cage and out! ):


----------



## Ashley B (Oct 22, 2012)

I have an x-pen but it does not connect to the cage and i don't know how to connect it? If i put the cage in the x-pen my bunny jumps on the cage and out! ):


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 23, 2012)

You could have the x-pen so the door and the cage door are in the same spot. This will allow both doors to be open and the pen should be taller than the cage so he can't jump up. 
Or you could put the cage by the wall and put the pen around out, this should keep him from jumping on the cage and out of the pen. Putting the pen so it blocks off the cage (expect the door) might work too.


----------



## Ashley B (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks I will set everything up tomorrow or Wednesday and post a picture


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 23, 2012)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 23, 2012)

I had to set up an x-pen as a temporary cage (long story) but this is how I set it up...


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 23, 2012)

zipties work great for attaching a playpen to a cage


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 23, 2012)

What if you just do not put the cage in the xpen? The xpen could act as the rabbits cage.


----------



## Ashley B (Nov 4, 2012)

Sadly I have not been able to set up the x-pen because my surgery keeps getting in the way! But I will try and set it up soon!


----------

